#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Leuke grappige Marokkaanse vrouw (42) zoekt leuke en eerlijke Marokkaanse man

## rmaak

Ik ben niet het type vrouw dat de 'gave' heeft om mannen te verleiden ben een beetje verlegen wat mannen betreft, en aan mijn deur komen ze niet bellen. 
Daarom probeer ik het via deze weg.
Ik wil graag een Marokkaanse man leren kennen rond zelfde leeftijd, leuk spontaan en boven alles eerlijk. Zeker met de intentie om te trouwen ;-)

Ben eerlijk, heel trouw, heb gevoel voor humor.... en zoveel meer.
Maar daarvoor moet je mij tijd geven om mij beter te leren kennen.

Ben je zo een man reageer dan.

Woon in Belgi, een 24 km van Antwerpen.
Heb n kind en geen kinderwens.

Tot binnenkort inschallah

----------


## jebbli_73

hier ben ik.ik wil wel naar belgie rijden.

----------


## rmaak

slm h 

leuk, vertel eens wat meer over jezelf??
wees aub eerlijk ik heb geen zin in hartzeer.

tot zo inschallah

----------


## darif40

Assalamoalaykom,
graag zou ik kennis met je willen maken. Ik ben een marokkaanse man 46 jaar, eerlijk en betrouwbaar.
Ik kom uit Amsterdam
missichien kunnen we discusseren, lijkt het wat!
mijn e-mail adres: [email protected]
Assalamoalaykom

----------


## darif40

ik heb het tegen rmac.ben je online?

----------


## darif40

46 jaar, dochter en woont niet meer samen

----------


## darif40

46 en een dochter

----------


## ahmad125

hallo.ikwil graag jouw email adres laate even zo snel weten,ik wil met u in contact komen.

groetjes,

----------


## ahmad125

ik wil je graag wat meer leren kenen ,ik ben seruis opzoek ,ik hoop jij ook 
[email protected] ben 43 irakeese man

----------


## rmaak

das heel lief

maar ik wil heel graag een Marokkaanse man leren kennen om praktische reden.
ik denk eraan om in de toekomst half om half in Marokko te gaan wonen.

ik hoop echt dat je je ware tegenkomt

----------


## mohiy

Rustige man, 45 jaar oud zoekt een vrouw voor een duurzame relatie.
Wil je met mij leuke dinge doen binnen en buitenshuis. ben je eerlijk, lief en spontaan dan ben je geschikt. ik ben een nette serieuse moslim met een goed hart.
Mijn hobby is dat ik elk jaar naar saudie-arabic ga en naar egypte.
Ik zoek naar een vrouw van 30 tot 45, die net zo serieus is als mij en met een goed hart en ook moslima is.
Ik ben een vrolijke man en altijd in voor een grapje.
Ik spreek nederland en egyptisch en nog wat engels.
Ik hou van koken dat is ook mijn werk, heb een HBO-koksopleiding gevolgd.
Woont in gezinwoning met moderne inrichting zeer mooi en chiuq.
voor itresse bel; 06-30215998.
En wie weet ontmoeten wij elkaar, mijn woonplaats is hilversum.
MvG Mohiy

----------


## adnanmoulay

alles goed,ik wil je graag leren kennen,ik ben ook van antw,hier is mijn msn;[email protected]

----------


## Mocrogirl_msk

> Ik ben niet het type vrouw dat de 'gave' heeft om mannen te verleiden ben een beetje verlegen wat mannen betreft, en aan mijn deur komen ze niet bellen. 
> Daarom probeer ik het via deze weg.
> Ik wil graag een Marokkaanse man leren kennen rond zelfde leeftijd, leuk spontaan en boven alles eerlijk. Zeker met de intentie om te trouwen ;-)
> 
> Ben eerlijk, heel trouw, heb gevoel voor humor.... en zoveel meer.
> Maar daarvoor moet je mij tijd geven om mij beter te leren kennen.
> 
> Ben je zo een man reageer dan.
> 
> ...





Heey, ik ben een meisje van 16 
en mijn oom in marokko zoekt ook een vrouw van zijn leeftijd
hij houd veel lachen en grappen maken
hij is opgegroeid in belgie mr is terug nr marokko gestuurd na 20 jaar hier hebbe geleefd, en hij zoekt een serieuse fatsoenlijke vrouw, en aangezien jij mij ook zo lijkt, wil ik je wel kennis laten maken hem en dan kunnen jullie praten  :grote grijns:

----------


## said306

hey salaam lief meid.als goed met je. kilt je wel luek 
om met je ik ben 38 bijna 39 ik hoopt dat je van je hoor groetjes said

----------


## sali_

> Heey, ik ben een meisje van 16 
> en mijn oom in marokko zoekt ook een vrouw van zijn leeftijd
> hij houd veel lachen en grappen maken
> hij is opgegroeid in belgie mr is terug nr marokko gestuurd na 20 jaar hier hebbe geleefd, en hij zoekt een serieuse fatsoenlijke vrouw, en aangezien jij mij ook zo lijkt, wil ik je wel kennis laten maken hem en dan kunnen jullie praten



Ga jij eens buiten spelen kleuter

----------


## aaaa1111

salam 3alayki ik kom ouit marokko

----------


## mustafa2011

salam ik ben mustafa uit nederland ik ben 44jaar ik heb geen kindren ik wil graag jou leren kennen ik ben echt op zoek naar de ward

----------


## J.Emh

Iets zegt me dat je heel lelijk bent.

----------


## laboudanda

Wat is er mis met lelijke mensen, behalve dat je ze niet wilt zien?

Huhay.

-NEXT

----------


## rmaak

h slm iedereen

Allah schaapt ons zoals we zijn,geen mens mag daar over oordelen 

iedereen heeft een andere smaak God zei dank

met deze ben ik nog steeds op zoek naar een leuke man, om samen fijne momenten te beleven

ik zou graag ook eens vlinders in mijn buik willen voelen als ik die ene zie, de man die dat ietsje meer heeft dat mijn hartje sneller doet kloppen, die me doet zweven van geluk ;-)


inschallah

----------


## poging2

zoek niet verder! ik heb de juiste man voor je
zou je me aub willen prive mailen?

kusss!

----------


## fatima a

Langs deze weg ben ik op zoek naar een Arabisch meisje/vrouw 18 tot 40jaar,
voor mijn broertje, hij is in nederland geboren en afgestudeerd en woont nu op zijn zelf vlak bij de ROC amsterdam Arena, samen denkt hij met een studerend dame en of werkend vrouw als je niet werkt komt dat wel het leven in gaan en kijken wat het brengt.

hij is heel lief en zachtaardig en nog eens knap...

mocht je hem willen leren kennen hoor ik dat wel,

misschien kunnen jullie het fijn onder 1 dak hebben


fatima

----------


## faisal1978

ahalan azine ik wil je leren kennen kom naar msn [email protected]

----------


## Jamal_South_Side

he en hoe ist met je? ik ben jongen van antwerpen. das men email: [email protected] je mag me emailen als je wilt? nog leuk weekend.

----------


## rmaak

ik heb zo het gevoel dat er geen echte mannen bestaan, allezins niet die gelukkig willen worden binnen hun huwelijk, ze trouwen liever van Marokko om dan ongelukkige te leven, maar naar de buitenwereld hebben ze dan toch een ondrukte vrouw, wat jammer toch

en dan gaan ze op zoek naar liefde buitenshuis, eerlijke vrouwen bedriegen hschouma

----------


## rmaak

jah ben ondertussen 45 en wordt op 20 juli 46, heb nog steeds niet de ware gevonden. 
heb een schat van een dochter, ben God heeeeel erg dankbaar dat ik haar in mijn leven heb, hamdouliallah
het zal niet lang meer duren, dan zal ze wel trouwen.
die gedachte vind ik eng, alleen is maar alleen he
maar ja, zoals God het wil hamdouliallah

----------

